# Strings are SO dry, please recommend lubricant



## Gmork (Jun 10, 2015)

i just put a set of dr dtt strings on my guitar a couple days ago. kind of 
hard to explain perfectly but they feel SSOOO .......dry, causing mass 
finger friction. they are cutting my fingers up.  never had this happen in 
20+ years of playing. is there some sort of string lubricant i can get/make 
to remedy this? think ill stick to my normal strings for now on. thanks


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 10, 2015)

Finger Ease... great name, better product.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 10, 2015)

Ernie Ball and Dunlop make string cleaner/lube, but it's not really worth it in the long run. Just change strings.


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2015)

Fast fret might work for you.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Fast fret is a solution.
You might want to try it.
I only use it on guitars I don't plan to use for a month to preserve strings as I really hate the sticky greasy feel under my fingers


----------



## Ps43203 (Jul 7, 2015)

May sound silly, but I put a paper towel under the strings,
the spray some DeOxit Gold, (has a mild lubricant in it), and rub
up and down, bridge to nut and works great and removes corrosion.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 7, 2015)

Sounds like bad strings but your fretboard may need an oil aswell.

On really dry fretboards I've noticed the strings feel stiff and slow.


----------

